# D&D in Chelmsford MA - Lowell Area



## Larry Fong (Jun 6, 2006)

ugh


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 16, 2006)

So, is your webpage in need of updating?  You say over there that you are looking for a couple of players for a game every other Saturday or Sunday.  I assume that was for your current Sunday game.  Weeknights are not workable for me between work and taking graduate classes in the evenings.


----------



## Larry Fong (Jun 20, 2006)

*Two Games*

how do I delete something.


----------

